# Online Underdark Campaign



## Trippinskip (Oct 31, 2002)

Greetings! I am looking for 4-6 players interested in joining an online underdark campaign. 

I have not yet completely decided what this will be, since I am waiting for some player input on what they want and what they don't want. But it will obviously be underdark based, with some above land involvement. 

Just a fair warning! I am a fairly new DM, I've only ran one campaign so far, and that is my in-house campaign, which has lasted about 6 months. I am also completely new to the OpenRPG. I have it pretty well figured out though. 

I am looking for a solid group of players who would be able to play on friday or saturday evenings ( around 7pm-10pm) eastern time, every other week. If you are interested please contact me at: trippinskip@yahoo.com, or leave a post  New players or very welcome and encouraged.


----------

